# Marquetry pieces..



## Mark68 (22 Apr 2007)

Hi.

Hopefully these photos might come out,,,never posted photos before!!!
So hope it works!!

Their not quite scroll saw work,,,but after "talking" (if thats the right term) to gill,,heres a couple of the things i have done.

First theres a jewellery box i done for a friend,,,,little bit of a different design!!! The box is made from ply and then veneered,,took a bit of work trying to get the angles right. pics are not brilliant though..






[/img]





This one's a box i made for myself,,,walnut veneer, then french polished.

[/img]





And the last one,,,a disc about 8'' across, for friend with the jewellery box,
done with black, selepe and anigre veneers. The blue is kiddies glitter mixed with extramite glue and spread over places i cut out of the veneer,,then sanded back to the same level as the wood.






I've done other things,,but these are the only photos i got,,,will have to get the camera out more!!!!

Thanks.
Mark[/img]


----------



## Gill (22 Apr 2007)

Hi Mark

Although this board is technically described as the 'Scrolling' board, it was set up with a view to providing somewhere that all creatively non-structural woodwork could find a happy home. It's a place for marquetry, parquetry, carving, pyrography... even scrolling  .

I've really enjoyed looking at your work - thanks for posting the pictures. I'd never have thought of using glitter like that, although Lin has used coloured sand coated with clear resin on her projects successfully. That silver banding works a treat. Is it commercially available?

I do hope you'll show us more of your work, possibly taking photographs as you progress through future projects. You've got a lot of talent and I'm sure there's much we could all learn from you.

Gill


----------



## Lin (23 Apr 2007)

excellent...Beautiful boxes...Now you have to do another and take pics along the way so I can learn a bit about how you do them. The glitter really sets the last box off...Exactly what is extramite glue...a particular brand or consistency...? Thinking the glitter effect would really look good used in scrolled out names on ornaments for x-mas.
Lin


----------



## houtslager (23 Apr 2007)

Lin extramite is a trade name for a glue that was once called CASCAMITE
a resorsinal based glue, which comes as a whitish powder that is then mixed with water to the required paste consistency. Often used in the boat world as it sticks like s^*t to everything  DAMHIKT !


----------



## PowerTool (23 Apr 2007)

Mark - all very impressive stuff,the pentagrams look particularly great  

Andrew


----------



## Lin (23 Apr 2007)

So where would I go looking for this particular glue in the states? I could purchase online if a local store visit wasn't available.
LIn


----------



## Paul.J (23 Apr 2007)

Fantastic pieces Mark.
Well done  
Paul.J.


----------



## tnimble (23 Apr 2007)

Very nice! I'm impressed.


----------



## MIGNAL (23 Apr 2007)

Very nice work.
Extramite. Also known as Urea Formaldehyde or powdered resin, often used for veneering because of it's long open time. Smells awful. Not good for your skin.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Apr 2007)

Beautiful work -never been brave enough to try marquetry


----------



## Anonymous (23 Apr 2007)

Very impressive work Mark and nicely shot photos.


----------



## Mark68 (24 Apr 2007)

Hi.

Many thanks to you all for your kind replies.

The silver banding around the jewellery box is silver/grey coloured veneer,, the criss/cross effect i made myself, each little bit had to be cut separately with a small mitre block to get the angles right ,then stuck on tape to form the criss/cross effect and then inlaid into the main veneer before being stuck to the box. That took a few hours of very fiddly work to get it all together.

The glitter effect,,i got the ideal from a catalogue selling wood turning supplies, they had different coloured "dust" to mix with resin for infilling grooves done on the lathe. So i thought i'll try it with glitter and extramite glue!! It works well,,mix the glitter and glue powder together then add the water to it,, i would imagine that it should work with epoxy glue too.
Then spread it over the gaps,leaving it proud,,because it will shrink back a bit. Once dry, it takes quite a bit of sandpapering to get flat because it sets rock hard,,,got to be careful not to go through the veneer.
One word of warning don't use silver glitter,,tryed that,,but clear poly varnish or french polish will turn it a yellowy colour,,not very nice!!
Guess it's a case of experimenting with different things to see how it turns out.

I've just started another box,,shaped like a pyramid,,working out what veneers and design to do on it now, i want to try and keep with an egyptian theme if i can, ,,so i'll take photos as i'm doing it, and can post it as a start to finish project, once its done if you like?? might take a little while though.

Many thanks
Mark


----------



## Lin (24 Apr 2007)

Mark, I for one would really enjoy WIP photos as you make this next box.
Looking forword to it.
Lin


----------



## Gill (24 Apr 2007)

Keep 'em coming, Mark  .

I'm with Lin - if you could post some work in progress pictures of your next project, I'd be delighted. A lot of people find marquetry daunting; seeing you at work might encourage more to give it a try. It can certainly be a very satisfying form of woodwork.

Gill


----------



## Mark68 (25 Apr 2007)

Ill try and make a start this weekend,,and hopefully post some wip photos then.

Oh,,one last website,,don't know if it will be of any interest,,but this bloke does a lot of fret/scrollsaw work and marquetry,,plus sells veneers and all the bits and pieces too.( lives not far away from me too,which is handy).

http://www.originalmarquetry.co.uk

Mark.


----------

